# Gaslow bottle weight



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi 
Does anyone know what a FULL 11kl Gasslow bottle weighs?


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
It shows as 12.4 kg plus the gas. Total 23.4 kg. It must vary a bit bottle to bottle.
Regards
p-c


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Greygit,
From the Gaslow website the weight of the empty cylinder is 12.4Kg - see Gaslow

The cylinder capacity is 21litres and from researching the web, propane has a density of .507 Kg/litre. Thus 21 litres weighs 10.65Kg

Thus total weight is about 23Kg.
Bill


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies both.

My suspect tank seems to have a over enthusiastic cut off valve as it only weighs 20.6 kg when full but not too bad so we can live with that.
When taking out the tank one of the fitting fell to pieces when I put a spanner on it and not being able to find it on the Gaslow website I rang Gasslow to enquire if I could send them a photo of this part, they agreed. Later in the day, they phoned me back and said that they have the part and would send it to me free of charge, as it was obviously faulty. 

Wouldn't it be nice if we had more companies like this in the UK?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I was just about to post and advise you about Gaslow's legendary after sales support.

Glad I read your latest post before doing so, or I would have felt a plonker! :lol: :lol: 

Don't over tighten the part when you get it. Speaking to Mr Gaslow at a show he said that's the main cause of failure. He suggested plenty of PTFE tape and not too much brute force.

Hope this helps - it's an excellent system.

Dave


P.S. Did you ask about your excitable cut-off valve? They may have offered to fix that free of charge as well.


----------

